# CEU's



## Guada (Aug 3, 2010)

Does anyone know how to procure CEU's for Anesthesia, I am a CANPC, and I am in great need.


----------



## TammyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I get most of my anesthesia and pain management CEU's from the Anesthesia & Pain Management Coding Alert through The Coding Institute.   You can get 0.5 CEU monthly ... and the articles are really helpful!

http://codinginstitute.com/spec_anesthesia.html

Also, what State are you in?


----------



## Guada (Aug 13, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks so much Tammy, do you have to subscribe to a magazine or alert?

I am presently in California in my 3rd coding position, I used to live in Missouri.  Really don't know if I'll stay in California, cost of living is super high.  I have ties in Dallas, Texas, is Tyler far from there?


----------



## TammyW (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, you have to subscribe to a newsletter.   In my opinion, it's worth the money.

http://codinginstitute.com/spec_anesthesia.html

Tyler is only an 1-1/2 hrs from Dallas.    I was going to recommend a 2-day seminar in New Orleans, LA (this year December 9-10) ... 13 Anethesia CEU's.    www.lalawfirm.net


----------



## Guada (Aug 16, 2010)

The Seminar sounds really cool, hope it goes well and you enjoy yourself.


----------

